# Question about hatchling mystery snails...



## wjd291 (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm just curious here but realistically speaking what percentage of my baby snails should I expect to see survive? This was my very first hatch so not sure if the numbers are good or bad. I read on another group that one lady had like 40 make it...I have a lot more than that but was just curious.


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

Most of them will make it. If you got fish in the your aquarium. They will pick off some of the snails.


----------

